# RO filter bought online...



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey i am a little confused by this RO unit i bought from some guy on aquabid. There doesn't seem to be any waste water hose at all. When i turn the system on the water flows directly out of the "postfilter." The unit has 3 chambers: RO membrane, sediment filter, and "postfilter" (i assume carbon). Anyway, the RO one has a hose connected at the bottom of it that is connected to the plug that connects to the faucet. There is also a hose coming from the faucet going into a place on the sediment filter labeled intake and an outtake hose that leads to the postfilter.
Also, the hose coming from the faucet has 3 hoses inside the big hose, one of which goes to the mysterious bottom intake/outtake (not sure which) or the RO cartridge. The 2nd one goes into the port labelled intake and the third is really short and just sits there inside the big thing connected to the faucet and water doesnt flow thru it.

Anyway, the water that comes out of the postfilter is 7.8 pH and hard as hell. So what do i do?


----------



## rba (Aug 25, 2006)

Any chance you can post a link to the closed auction and/or a picture of the unit? *typed hopefully*

Is there any brand name?

These things are very modular and worst case some bozo bought some cheap parts and sort of put one together wrong. Mistakenly or fraudulently really doesn't matter if you have hard high pH water coming out.

Any true membrane housing will have 3 connection points though. :-(


----------



## SvenRhapsody (Feb 3, 2006)

Is it possible that the waste water is flowing through and coming out the faucet and you need to open a valve or use a hose somewhere to get the cleaned water? Good Luck!


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

wow you might be right about that. there is a valve on the part that connects to the sink. I always thought keeping it open would just make the faucet run as normal, but i guess that is for the waste water. I'm gonna go try that right now.

EDIT: ok so i checked the water after opening that valve and now it comes out at 7.4...which is better than 7.8 (my tap). But it still doesnt justify spending 150 dollars. I'm gonna let the thing run for a while. 
Also, i dont own a digital camera so i can't take a picture of the unit. The guy i bought it from emailed me back and said that he had no idea what brand it was and that he bought it from a fish store for his discus but had to sell it to pay for books for the semester.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

The unit I once had, had color coded hoses. Black was "IN", Yellow was "Waste" and Blue "the good stuff". Now my money on it is the thing is either spent (if purchased used and you'll need to replace the guts) or If I recall the first 3-5 gallon from the "good" line wasn't the best R.O. After the whole thing ran (after the first 5 gallons) it was good to go. Dude explained to me that it needed to run a while to "purge" the system from sitting about and such. 

Your discription is making my eyes and my brain freeze with "Huhn"? That whole three line from the fauset is just odd unless it's a way of "Back Flushing" it? And the "Postfilter" are you sure it's "Postfilter" and not "Prefilter"? In this case a Pic or a modle number of the unit would be very helpful (even a link to the auction).


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

NEVER MIND! ok i figured it out. There was a little valve where the unit attaches to the faucet. If you loosen the valve, waste water comes out there. Apparently the system was designed to potentially recycle the wastewater, but in the end it just screws up the RO filtration. Everything is cool and it works now.


----------

